# Sliding Shelves



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

We needed a better storage solution for pots and pans under our counter top stove. So I came up with this sliding shelf arrangement. Maybe it will give someone an idea or two. At least now we don't have to unstack a bunch of pots to get what is needed. There is also some space on the left side for cookie sheet and lid storage.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Good job!
We have a floor standing range so I had to dedicate a two door cabinet to slide out shelving for P&P. The wife loves it. She should, it was her idea. I loved it too. Several less drawers I didn't have to build.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work George. Excellent idea.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh I so need those in my kitchen!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job. It is so good when we can build something truly practica around the house. What kind of drawer glides did you use?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A neat idea well executed George. Best stick the Laminex on before you get used to seeing it bare!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

xplorx4 said:


> Good job. It is so good when we can build something truly practica around the house. What kind of drawer glides did you use?


Thanks, Jerry, I used the elcheapo ones from Home Despot.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

harrysin said:


> A neat idea well executed George. Best stick the Laminex on before you get used to seeing it bare!


Thanks, Harry, but I don't plan on laminating them. Maybe a coat of paint one of these days when I get one of those round-to-its.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice idea George, I know your wife is loving those.


----------



## jaroot (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks good! My wife has been bugging me to do something like that for here cabinets. I guess I should get with it.


----------

